# NS Bikes' eMTB Prototype



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-ns-bikes-emtb-prototype-core-bike-2022.html



160mm rear / 170mm front, EP8 powered emtb. Not much more details in the article, but looks like a nice clean design 👍🏼


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Yay....another rocker link design....yawn


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Haven't seen anything that tops the Marin Alpine Trail E2 yet, as far as EP8 emtbs go.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> Haven't seen anything that tops the Marin Alpine Trail E2 yet, as far as EP8 emtbs go.


Yeti, SC, Commencal, Norco, Transition, Privateer, and SCOR are just a few off the top of my head I’d take before the Marin.


----------



## Xlr8n (Apr 29, 2010)

^^Ouch. That's gonna leave a mark. lol


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

You'd take those over the Marin, but wait and see which wins multiple ebike of the year awards, or at least the most consistent honorable mentions, once they are available to the public.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> Haven't seen anything that tops the Marin Alpine Trail E2 yet, as far as EP8 emtbs go.


I’ve seen several reviewers that were shocked at how good the Marin is and the price is reasonable when compared to others.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mtbbiker said:


> I’ve seen several reviewers that were shocked at how good the Marin is and the price is reasonable when compared to others.


People like it because it is one of the best ebikes for the value. And I agree with that and have recommended it to people wanting a new ebike but not spend $10k. But if you remove the price tag, from a pure performance perspective, every bike I listed is superior. (For the riding I do and the things I value in a bike).


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtbbiker said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-ns-bikes-emtb-prototype-core-bike-2022.html
> 
> 
> 
> 160mm rear / 170mm front, EP8 powered emtb. Not much more details in the article, but looks like a nice clean design 👍🏼


I agree, nice looking bike.


----------

